# VirtualBox : désactiver l'accélération matérielle sur MacBook Air M1



## THIERRY USA (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjours,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Air M1 et, en voulant installer VirtualBox pour avoir une application Windows qui n'est pas sur macOS, le logiciel VirtualBox me demande de désactiver l'accélération matérielle de la machine. J'ai regardé sur des forums, j'ai trouvé que sur Windows, qu'il faut accéder au bios pour activer une fonction. Mais il me semble que sur Mac nous n'avons pas de bios.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour désactiver l'accélération matérielle de VirtualBox ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Juillet 2021)

Tu as trouvé une version de VirtualBox qui tourne sur un processeur M1 ? A priori, *pour le moment du moins* il n'existe que Parallels Desktop (et éventuellement CrossOver) qui fonctionne(nt) sur Mac M1...


----------



## THIERRY USA (11 Juillet 2021)

J'ai réussi à installer VirtualBox sur mon MacBook airM1 mais pas à lancer Windows 10. Le problème c'est que pour configurer le disque virtuel de Windows 10, sur VirtualBox, je peux cliquer sur entrée pour enlever l'accélération du logiciel. J'ai vu, sur Windows il faut aller dans le bios mais je crois que sur Mac OS il n'y a pas de bios si je me trompe pas. Il faut activer sur Windows, dans le bios l'accélération matérielle pour que ça marche.
Oui, je connais Parallels mais je crois qu'il est payant. CrossOver, je connais pas.


----------



## edenpulse (11 Juillet 2021)

Plusieurs choses

Tu ne peux installer que Windows 10 ARM *pas la version classique x86 *sur un Macbook Air M1.
L'accélération matérielle sur Virtualbox se règle dans les réglages de la machine virtuelle que tu as crée, pas dans un BIOS du Mac ou dans le BIOS de la VM... (qui n'existe juste pas)
L'accélération matérielle pour les machines virtuelles est disponible quand tu as installé les additions clients virtualbox sur ta machine virtuelle Windows 10
Je ne sais pas ce que tu essayes de faire, mais je pense que tu mélanges pas mal de choses.


----------



## THIERRY USA (11 Juillet 2021)

Oui, mais je peux pas configurer ma machine windows 10 et je ne vois pas les additions clients sur les fenêtres en haut. Même si je lance ma machine une erreur apparait. C'est peut être parce que je ne peux pas installer l'image ISO Windows 10 dans les paramètres de configuration.


----------



## edenpulse (11 Juillet 2021)

Quelle erreur apparait ? ça aiderait de savoir. 
As-tu bien téléchargé Windows 10 ARM et pas Windows 10 x86?


----------



## THIERRY USA (11 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Quelle erreur apparait ? ça aiderait de savoir.
> As-tu bien téléchargé Windows 10 ARM et pas Windows 10 x86?


J'ai télécharger windows x32.
et les erreurs j'ai pris une capture d'écran :


----------



## maxou56 (11 Juillet 2021)

THIERRY USA a dit:


> J'ai télécharger windows x32.


Bonjour,
Donc pas compatible avec les Mac M1.
Comme spécifié par @edenpulse il faut uniquement Windows 10 (ou 11) ARM 64 disponible uniquement en beta car ce n'est vendu, c'est uniquement pour les fabricant de PC ARM.
Pas x86 (32bit) ou x86_64 (64bit).
C'est pareil pour Linux il faut des versions ARM64.

Il faut avoir un compte microsoft et s'enregistrer "Insider"


			Download Windows Insider Preview ARM64
		


(Le logiciels ARM64 fonctionneront nativement, x86 en émulation, X86_64 aussi en émulation mais en beta, attention pas le ARM32 incompatibles avec la puce M1)


----------



## Dimebag Darrell (29 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je vois qu'il existe des applications du type crossover qui sont disponibles pour faire tourner des applications windows.

Ces applications sont-elles fiables ? (surtout en terme de performances)
Je me pose la question en me disant, le jour où je passe sur M1, il me faudrait quelques alternatives.


----------



## Jeffta (8 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas que le problème vient que M1 ne peux pas émuler le x86 ou x64 mais je pense que les logiciels ont encore des mises à jour à faire.

J'ai essayé UTM avec Windows 7 x64 et ça a super bien fonctionné ! Mais le problème c'est que une fois le Mac redémarré, UTM ne trouve plus la VM.

Virtualbox est censé pouvoir fonctionner sur M1 (https://www.logicielmac.com/news/la-nouvelle-version-de-virtualbox-est-disponible-10771.html) mais on ne peut même pas avoir Windows 10 ARM dans les propositions ou même ubuntu serveur ARM, on ne peut tout simplement rien faire avec ce logiciel pour le moment.

Les seuls logiciels connus et fiables sont Parallels, VMWare Fusion et CrossOver. Mais ils sont payants, super chers et ne fonctionnent que avec les systèmes développés pour ARM. Pour le moment il ne reste plus qu'à avoir de la patience pour que les logiciels gratuits arrivent à mettre à jour leurs logiciels.

Et sur VirtualBox, pour désactiver l'accélération matérielle il faut aller dans Configuration / Système / Accélération et c'est la virtualisation matérielle qu'il faut décocher. Mais même avec ça, on ne peut rien faire.


----------



## edenpulse (8 Septembre 2021)

VMWare fusion est gratuit pour usage personnel, il suffit de t'enregistrer sur leur site pour obtenir une clé de licence.
M1 peut émuler du x86 ou x64 sans soucis, ça s'appelle Rosetta2 et c'est au coeur même de l'OS. Pas de souci à ce niveau là.



Jeffta a dit:


> Windows 10 ARM dans les propositions ou même ubuntu serveur ARM


Tu veux dire dans les profils d'aide de création de VM ? Tu peux utiliser un profil "Debian linux" pour installer Windows hein... ça implique uniquement quelques icônes et un profil de configuration que tu peux modifier comme tu veux.

Donc si, tu peux installer Ubuntu Server ARM sur Virtualbox sans soucis.


----------



## Jeffta (8 Septembre 2021)

Virtualbox dit qu'il y a un problème à chaque fois et même si on fait ce qu'il dit, ça ne marche pas alors que je n'ai jamais lancé la vm. Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?
​


----------



## maxou56 (9 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> VMWare fusion est gratuit pour usage personnel, il suffit de t'enregistrer sur leur site pour obtenir une clé de licence.


Bonjour,
VMware n'est pas encore disponible pour les Mac Apple Silicon








						VMWare Fusion : une bêta privée pour les Mac Apple Silicon
					

VMWare Fusion est à la traîne sur les Mac Apple Silicon. Tandis que Parallels Desktop gère cette architecture depuis le printemps et qu'une mise à jour majeure est sortie il y a un mois, VMWare Fusion n'est toujours pas compatible avec la nouvelle génération de Mac, mais c'est enfin sur le point...




					www.macg.co
				






Jeffta a dit:


> Les seuls logiciels connus et fiables sont Parallels, VMWare Fusion. Mais ils sont payants, super chers et ne fonctionnent que avec les systèmes développés pour ARM.


C'est normal, c'est de la virtualisation, et ne fonctionnent qu'avec des OS ARM64 (64Bit, les Apple Silicon ne gèrent pas l'ARM32).
Mais Windows 10, 11 ARM émulent aussi les apps x86 et x86_64.



Jeffta a dit:


> J'ai essayé UTM avec Windows 7 x64 et ça a super bien fonctionné


UMT semble faire 2 choses, de la virtualisation et aussi de l'émulation via QUEMU





						UTM
					

Securely run operating systems on your Mac




					mac.getutm.app
				





> UTM utilise le cadre de virtualisation Hypervisor d'Apple pour exécuter les systèmes d'exploitation ARM64 sur Apple Silicon à des vitesses proches de la native. Sur les Mac Intel, le système d'exploitation x86/x64 peut être virtualisé. En outre, une émulation moins performante est disponible pour exécuter x86/x64 sur Apple Silicon ainsi que ARM64 sur Intel. Pour les développeurs et les amateurs, il existe également des dizaines d'autres processeurs émulés, y compris ARM32, MIPS, PPC et RISC-V. Votre Mac peut maintenant vraiment exécuter n'importe quoi.





> QEMU sans mal de tête
> 
> Sous le capot de l'UTM se trouve QEMU, un logiciel d'émulation vieux de plusieurs décennies, libre et open source largement utilisé et activement maintenu. Bien que QEMU soit puissant, il peut être difficile de le configurer avec sa pléthore d'options et d'indicateurs de ligne de commande. UTM est conçu pour donner aux utilisateurs la flexibilité de QEMU sans la courbe d'apprentissage abrupte qui l'accompagne.





Jeffta a dit:


> CrossOver.


C'est différent, ce n'est pas de la virtualisation, il n'y a pas d'OS d'installé, il émule directement les logiciels Windows dans macOS. X86_64 64 bit avec Rosetta 2 et les x86 32 bit en les encapsulant dans dans des instructions 64 bit car Rosetta 2 n'est pas compatible 32 bit. Mais c'est pas compatible avec tout.


----------

